# 747-2 How do I light the oven?



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

I can get the hob to work (only 2 rings for some reason though?) and the grill. How do I light the oven? The manual says ho hold the knob in the "ignite" posn but there isn't one. Also, where are the valves that are supposed to be under the cooker?
Other than that, I've been really cosy this week even in these temparatures!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Is the "ignite" position a question of holding the knob in while the anti-blow out/thermo-thingy warms up 

and Ive seen the valves and stuff on some vehicles in narrow cupboards and secret hidey holes. Are you sure you've opened everything up?


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

Dunno, the grill works OK, should it be the same valve?

I don't like gas ovens, you know what not to touch with electricity!


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

MK

The Valves I think you are talking about should be in the bottom part of the Wardrobe near the front on the right has you look in.

These are the shut of values for the Boiler, Cooker and Oven.

Not sure why the 3rd cooker ring does not work, do the jets need cleaning?

The oven is not automatic ignition, you need to push the know in and turn to full and while holding in put a light or spark to the burner, once it lights count to 10 then release or turn the knob to the desired level.

Hope this helps
If there is anything you want me to check on ours then let me know

Best of luck
Hugh


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

*How do I light the oven?*

to light our oven you have to press and turn the knob about 75% of the way, light the gas then keep pressing the knob down for about 20seconds until the thermocouple has heated up and will retain the flame.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

in my oven you open the door and only then do you see the red button which you press and hold when lighting .


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

*Oven Problem*

You sure it is not electric!


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll try again....

The grill works so I'd have thought that the valve's open. I must admit, the idea of opening the door, turning the gas on and waving a neked flame about does worry me!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We took our oven out of our 748 as we found it set to high for easy use . Have replaced it with a stainless steel microwave. Cooks most things before the gas oven even had time to warm up, cant stand waiting for ages for things to cook.

steve & ann. ---teensvan.


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

I must admit, I am considering that too....Is it any use on 12v or do you need mains hookup?


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

On our oven there are 2 burners. One for Grill. One at the back for oven. 
Hope you get it working. 
Hard to light Oven one.


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

I got the grill to light. I wasn't sure where the oven jet was and didn't want to blow myself up!

I guess onece it's alight then once it's hot enough, it drops back to just a pilot jet or something?


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

In a little (Pan cupboard ) are three valves Oven, Hobs, Fridge. - On our van - In the caravan they were in the wardrobe
Sorry but it sounds like hunt the thimble/Gas valves

Hob Not Lighting

While away one of ours decided to go out

Turn off the gas then _when cool lift the grid over the hobs

Then lift the top of the cenre bits on the burners - Two or three parts

You may find some carbon or burnt bits Clean these out - Dont start pushing wires through the holes where the gas comes out -

When clean refit all parts 
Then attempt to light the hob - If that dont work you will need to see a gas man

Could be a blocked pipe _ doubtfull - or more stuborn dirt


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Where do you fly to in your 747 ??????//////


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi MickKnipfler.

I fitted an extra 13 amp socket in the oven housing which is wired off the main trip board. We did not consider using a 12 volt micro wave as the current draw would be near or over 60 amp. Would not use an invertor either to run the microwave as this has about the same current draw or slightly more. This could flatten an 85 amp battery very quickly. We do carry a 2 Kva generator but do not use it very often.

steve & ann ----teensvan.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

The gas valves are in the small cupboard below the wardrobe. Beside the Alde unit. The oven lights easily by pushing in and turning to the lowest mark. 
We thought of removing the oven but my wife uses a small foot stool. We put an extra 13amp socket on the panel below the oven and put a standard microwave on a non slip mat behind the sink. Best of both worlds. 

Also changed the 12 volt socket above the cooker to an additional 13amp socket. You cannot have enough sockets.


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks chaps,

I'm going down to Brighton tomorrow to have an alarm fitted. Maybe I'll try it again.


----------

